# carp, goldfish, or hybrid?



## tah1795 (Jan 30, 2011)

I found this girl in my pond, I dont really want her in there, she is not too pretty.
She has small barbels, and some orange scales on her tummy, but 
i am not sure what she is.

The face also looks shaped differently...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It does look like it. Try reading this for the hybrid article.
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?188053-Koi-Goldfish-Hybrids&highlight=sygnus


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I think she's very pretty!


----------



## tah1795 (Jan 30, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> I think she's very pretty!


she is pretty, but not for top viewing, like in ponds.
Right now she is in a 20g with a small Hibuna, this is only temporary, I might decide to keep her.

she likes me too :3


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Those are the most amazingly brilliant gold/bronze colored scales. I think she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm convinced this is a hybrid.


----------



## Liam Devaney (Feb 16, 2011)

I think its a common carp


----------



## underh2o (Nov 8, 2010)

*Does look a lot like a young carp!!!Good photos tah1795.*


----------



## tah1795 (Jan 30, 2011)

underh2o said:


> *Does look a lot like a young carp!!!Good photos tah1795.*


Thanks!

how would a PURE carp get into my pond?

I am thinking a koi/goldfish hybrid, especially since the barbels are smaller than wild carp and domestic koi.


----------



## Jwest (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's just a common grass carp. I have no idea how it got there. they can live out of water though of water for an extremely long time..


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Any excuse I can use to post this pic, this thread is it! This is a pic of me holding a common grass carp. Our lake is stocked with them as they keep the weeds in check. I wasn't smiling because I wasn't sure what the fish was going to do. I had just removed a hook from the side of his mouth. Someone had hooked him and they must have then cut the line or something, because he was up near the water's edge tangled in the line with the hook. Before I released him I hollared at Wade to snap a pic since I doubt I will ever be holding a live fish that big ever again. I don't think tah1975's fish looks like this fish??


----------



## tah1795 (Jan 30, 2011)

That is not it, but that fish looks so cute!!
It kinda looks like it is smiling!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

tah1795 said:


> That is not it, but that fish looks so cute!!
> It kinda looks like it is smiling!


I like to think it was smiling because I saved him. In reality he was probably gasping for air for all the stress I put him through getting that hook cut off of him. :shock:


----------



## Jwest (Nov 15, 2010)

Google Image Result for http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3081/2873438616_85b6d974e5.jpg


----------



## tah1795 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jwest said:


> Google Image Result for http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3081/2873438616_85b6d974e5.jpg


similar but mine has a rounder caudal and different dorsal. as well as shorter barbels


----------



## Jwest (Nov 15, 2010)

whatever it is, it's pretty cool. I'd definately keep it around for a while


----------



## Pufferfish22 (Feb 6, 2011)

I know it sounds weird but is there any chance a bird could have dropped her into your pond? It happened once to some neighbours of ours, they actually saw the fish fall through the air, and land near their pond, they put it in their pond and it's been fine ever since!


----------



## tah1795 (Jan 30, 2011)

Pufferfish22 said:


> I know it sounds weird but is there any chance a bird could have dropped her into your pond? It happened once to some neighbours of ours, they actually saw the fish fall through the air, and land near their pond, they put it in their pond and it's been fine ever since!


Perfect fins, No puncture wounds. But I guess it COULD be possible


----------

